# Orthopaedic Mattress Advice?



## VIPER

As title: anyone got, or had in the past, an orthopaedic mattress? 

I'm well overdue for a new one and as I suffer from a mild intermittent lower back pain in the mornings - nothing serious and I'm convinced that's brought on by poor support in the night on my current mattress, I think I need one that's designed to help with this. 

Initially I considered an air mattress, as when I stay with relatives several times a year I sleep on one of these and have no back problems whatsoever, but it is only for 2 or 3 nights at a time. I've since learnt that they're not suitable for permanent use, which made me look at the orthopaedic ones and the latex ones. 

Any recommendations from anyone in a similar circumstance? 

Cheers


----------



## Luke M

Orthopaedic is bedding salesman talk for extra firm. That's it.
Latex are known to be hot.
My advice is to go into a shop and try some out.
Be open to advice and that beds aren't one size fits all. Memory foams are advancing and with kaymed offering more temperature balanced foams as well as gel type mattresses being worth a look.
Finally any new mattress that is correct is gonna play havoc with your sleep patterns for the first few weeks usage until your body readjusts.


----------



## VIPER

_Latex_ are hot are they? I thought that was the memory foam ones? but thinking about it, although I know they're not just slabs of latex and it's actually woven into the structure or something, it does make sense, I suppose.

Thanks


----------



## Devilman

Really like my Tempur. Never had any back problems so cannot comment on that.
They do offer a month back option if you are not happy. They are fairly hot, the summer wafer thin duvet is still in use.
Had mine for five years, would buy another in a heart beat. They have reduced the prices over the years. I would tell you what I paid for mine but would cry if I had go type it.
Dm


----------



## Luke M

VIPER said:


> _Latex_ are hot are they? I thought that was the memory foam ones? but thinking about it, although I know they're not just slabs of latex and it's actually woven into the structure or something, it does make sense, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks


Latex does insulate really well. Memory foams do hold temperature in order to work.
To be fair it's mostly a misunderstanding of the technology that causes the heat problem rumor.
Imagine that a spring bed is mostly a metal skeleton with at best an inch of filling(insulation) underneath you then you swap to a mattress that is 10 inches straight of insulation and you don't swap the quilt and dressing that you used on the first option and you will definitely be hot.
Devilman is right that tempur do offer a money back guarantee but you have to buy direct. With a tempur retailer you will be 20 to 25% cheaper but lose the money back guarantee.


----------



## Cookies

Devilman said:


> Really like my Tempur. Never had any back problems so cannot comment on that.
> They do offer a month back option if you are not happy. They are fairly hot, the summer wafer thin duvet is still in use.
> Had mine for five years, would buy another in a heart beat. They have reduced the prices over the years. I would tell you what I paid for mine but would cry if I had go type it.
> Dm


I've had back pain for over 10 years. We bought a sealey posturpedic mattress 8 years ago, and it really never helped. So much so that I was actually waking at 2 or 3am in severe pain.

Two months ago, we decided to get a new mattress. Tried quite a few from a number of retailers and ended up getting a tempur cloud supreme. It was ridiculously expensive but, and here's the most important bit, I've had the best sleep in years. I slept right through to my alarm the first night I slept on it.

Expensive, but worth every single penny.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Glad to see the good reviews about Tempur as I have plans of getting one. My neck and shoulders have been causing me so many problems over the last few years and I'm convinced its the ridiculously firm mattress my GF chose back when we bought out first place....


----------



## great gonzo

Definitely something I will look into too, hopefully on interest free credit looking at costs!! 


Gonz.


----------



## Kerr

You get sizeable discounts in high street shops for Tempur. They also have outlet stores with bigger discounts. 

We opted for one of the latex mattresses last year as we both felt it was more comfortable. It's got a soft top, but plenty of support underneath. 

With the Tempur mattresses you sink in a little and feel a little stuck. Very comfortable though. 

I don't think they'd be too good for passion in the bedroom.


----------



## Nick-ST

Best bet, sleep on the floor. Can't get much firmer than that! I have suffered with back trouble from my early teens and everytime I sleep on the floor (camping etc) I can never get over how comfy it actually is!


----------



## salsheikh

Kerr said:


> You get sizeable discounts in high street shops for Tempur. They also have outlet stores with bigger discounts.
> 
> We opted for one of the latex mattresses last year as we both felt it was more comfortable. It's got a soft top, but plenty of support underneath.
> 
> With the Tempur mattresses you sink in a little and feel a little stuck. Very comfortable though.
> 
> I don't think they'd be too good for passion in the bedroom.


Ive had a foam mattress as i suffer from back pain and i hated it.
Also your knees sink when doing doggy style...especially at the ends where the metal frame is...ouch! 

Will look at tempur mattreses in the future as my current mattress (cant remember name but had a hippo and a chick in the adverts) is doing a decent job

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

salsheikh said:


> Ive had a foam mattress as i suffer from back pain and i hated it.
> Also your knees sink when doing doggy style...especially at the ends where the metal frame is...ouch!
> 
> Will look at tempur mattreses in the future as my current mattress (cant remember name but had a hippo and a chick in the adverts) is doing a decent job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thats why you do doggy style on the floor or the kitchen counter- have to adapt :devil:


----------



## great gonzo

Carpet burn while on the floor tho!!!

Gonz


----------



## Goodfella36

https://johnryanbydesign.co.uk


----------



## Simo87

Can only agree with the other comments on tempur, u do have lower lumbar issues from impact, and boy has this mattress made a difference, there are various types and density so be sure to find one that suits you and your other half. I preferred soft like a cloud, almost sinking into it. But my other half preferred a firmer one, so we got the middle density. Dreams used to have a vast range so maybe pop into your local shop and get some feelers. 

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## stealthwolf

Tried orthopaedic ones which were firm but not comfortable. Ended up going for a 2000-pocket sprung mattress with a layer of firm foam. You don't "sink" in and there's support from the springs.


----------



## Juke_Fan

I get mild back pain and got my Tempur mattress 6 years for a cost of £1500 :doublesho

Have to say it was the best £1500 I spent and would buy one again.


----------



## Kerr

I was in Livingston at the weekend and they have a Tempur Outlet store. 

Prices for a double mattress started at £1150.


----------



## great gonzo

Anyone had any experience with a Samba mattress?

https://simbasleep.com/products/mattress?gclid=CIjo493rqNACFRAz0wodCvgPjw

Gets good reviews and more within my budget than the Temprus ones, intrest free from Jhon Lewis too.

Gonz.


----------



## PugIain

We've got a memory foam topped mattress. Truthfully, the old knackered one we moved on to the bed in the spare room is more comfy.
I wake up 9 mornings out of 10 with lower back pain. Suppose it doesn't help I sleep with someone who objects to me taking up most of the bed.
Inconsiderate old git.


----------



## great gonzo

PugIain said:


> We've got a memory foam topped mattress. Truthfully, the old knackered one we moved on to the bed in the spare room is more comfy.
> I wake up 9 mornings out of 10 with lower back pain. Suppose it doesn't help I sleep with someone who objects to me taking up most of the bed.
> Inconsiderate old git.


Do you think your mattress is giving you lower back pain??

Gonz.


----------



## wee man

One problem we found with memory foam was very warm in the summer. It does help my wife who broke her back she was always uncomfortable on others.

Wee Man


----------



## PugIain

great gonzo said:


> Do you think your mattress is giving you lower back pain??
> 
> Gonz.


No mate, I hurt it one night at work a few years ago.
Of course going to the Doctor I just ended up with being told to take painkillers when it hurts (which I have been, but already being on long term medication I'd ideally not have to be popping ibuprofen every day as well). 
Just the mattress doesn't seem to be very comfy, for me at least. Gets really hot too.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Weak or impaired backs will always be more painful at night, if a dedicated mattress works for you then that may help. I had my spine rebuilt in 1990 with Titanium rods hence my user name.

Our Pain Management Clinic suggested a pillow between your legs to stop the rotation of your spine when sleeping. Weekly pain patches are available rather that has been mentioned oral meds. Even with pacing and smart goals sleeping it very painful, I have a firmer Sealy mattress, good luck to all those wishing a good nights sleep with a mattress and strategy that works for you.

John Tht.


----------



## G.P

Have you tried a night with no pillow? If I wake with lower back pain removing the pillow sometimes works.

As for bed's, Dunlopillow for us. Could never go back to a bouncy cold spring bed, you get used to the heat, and it's great popping to the loo and getting back and it's still warm at your body temp. 

As I move about in the night, I'm just not convinced by memory foam as even in a shop it takes a while when you move to adjust and I always feel like while I'm waiting I'm leaning to one side, even if thats not the case for me a nice firm latex suits me best at present..


----------



## RedUntilDead

Been a few months since this thread was started but I can share our experience.
I too suffer with lower back pain so we changed the spare bed for a pocket sprung ortho mattress which was recommended in store ( JL)This is just firm and doesn't really help. Tried for six weeks.
Swapped the main bed for a simba latex last month and it's heaven. My pain is much less in the morning and it's so comfy we can't get up. Yes it's a lot warmer but we put the summer quilt on which stopped us getting too hot and sweating.
The missus likes a soft mattress but she likes this and we dismissed tempur because we didn't want to be moulded in position.
Great that it came rolled up in a box as is was easy to get upstairs without bashing the decor:thumb:
Took the interest free finance from JL (HSBC) no penalty for settling within the 12 months either. Buying two new king size mattresses in two months is expensive business


----------



## great gonzo

We went for a Simba too, very impressed. Good that you can have it with interest free credit too. 

Gonz.


----------



## Bigpikle

Got a Tempur and their pillows at Xmas and absolutely love it - best nights sleep ever. Even better than the mattress are the pillows. My wife, and sometimes me it must be said, had started to develop a bit of a snore. Hers would wake me every night and keep me awake for ever - even to the point of going into the spare room sometimes. Since the Tempur pillows there have been no more snoring - not once have I been woken by it. She says the same of me.

About £80 a pillow so its outrageous money, but I'd pay 5x that for them to be honest!


----------



## RedUntilDead

Interesting intel BP:thumb: we are looking at new pillows and have bought and dismissed a few now which is expensive too. We too have developed an occasional snore so might consider these


----------



## Starbuck88

I'd be interested in one of the Simba or Eve mattresses. 

Are the guys with them above still in love with them?


----------



## great gonzo

Yep my Simba is spot on. 
Not the softest going but everything seems just normal and correct with it if you know what I mean?

Gonz.


----------



## RedUntilDead

Yes our Simba is still an item sent from the gods:thumb:
It's quieter than a metal edged or sprung mattress too as you get no noise. Our older mattress started sagging on the edge where I sleep and often made a noise when I sat on the edge putting my socks on.
We don't mention the warmth as we have got used to it and someone else mentioned this, it's still warm when u get back in bed if you go the loo or for a sneaky raid on the fridge.


----------



## LeadFarmer

RedUntilDead said:


> We don't mention the warmth as we have got used to it and someone else mentioned this, it's still warm when u get back in bed if you go the loo or for a sneaky raid on the fridge.


Which is exactly what puts me off these beds, and memory foam beds. I need my mattress to be as cool/cold as possible for me to be comfy, even in winter. But then I'm probably a bit weird


----------



## RedUntilDead

LeadFarmer said:


> . But then I'm probably a bit weird


we're all weird on here! we think its normal to polish other peoples cars


----------

